# Possible to bargain when buying a new guitar?



## sunshowers (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all,

I've fallen in love with a guitar. The problem is, at $380 it's $80 over my budget. How much do you think the dealer (Long & McQuade) would be willing to move on their price? It wasn't on sale or anything, that was their regular price. Is it a common thing for buyers to bargain with salespeople, or are they going to look at me funny?

Thanks!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

meh they're not gonna look at you funny, but they're probably not going to deal much, unless the guitar has some cosmetic damage or something. of course, it's L&M so they'll finance you the $80 over a couple of months, as long as you have a pulse.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't forget the taxman...

L&M will take your $300 and finance the rest as Suttree has sugested.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Can't you find the same thing used then for a bit cheaper? L&M new markup is goin to be quite high.
I reckon you'd probably ge ta much better deal fo ryour $300 slightly used that at L&M.
What is it? Someone here might offer you something else...
There's a Korean Squire tele on Victoria CL for an asking price of £300. http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/msg/663637263.html
or a probably Chinese Squire Stat in Richmond for $140
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/664498029.html
or a lefty Epi SG for $200
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/663989291.html

Here's another little update. Look at this fine thing on TGP (so probably not an option for shipping costs + duty + whatnot) but thisguy only wants $400 for this old Ibanez Artist: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=388890
That would be a good deal iff you could find something similar in Canada.


----------



## sunshowers (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. :smile: I guess I shouldn't have expected them to move a lot on the price, it's already quite reasonable. I'll ask about the financing thing. 

devnulljp, thanks for your suggestions, but it's an acoustic that I'm looking for (hence the acoustic forum :smile. I've looked for it used on ebay and craigslist and kijiji, but no dice. :frown:


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*What is the guitar?*

At this price, there are probably many instruments that might make excellent substitutes.

I don't mean to sound unkind and $300 is enough to get a reasonable 1st guitar, but all of the folks on the list will probably agree that if you fall in love with guitar playing this will only be the first of many many guitars. 

Don't agonize too much over this instrument but enjoy it and play it and when you are ready, say goodbye and find another partner! 

Good Luck.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

total agreement with mike here. i would worry more about how the guitar plays and sounds than what is written on the headstock.


----------



## sunshowers (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike MacLeod said:


> At this price, there are probably many instruments that might make excellent substitutes.
> 
> I don't mean to sound unkind and $300 is enough to get a reasonable 1st guitar, but all of the folks on the list will probably agree that if you fall in love with guitar playing this will only be the first of many many guitars.
> 
> ...





suttree said:


> total agreement with mike here. i would worry more about how the guitar plays and sounds than what is written on the headstock.


Thanks for the advice, but I should have mentioned that this is not my first guitar - my budget is so pathetic because I'm a full-time student. There's not much moola left over after tuition/books/groceries, I'm afraid.

So, this guitar is probably going to be my baby for a few years at least, so I really wanted it to be one that I love. It took me a while to find a guitar whose tone and neck I really like. I know this sounds a little nuts, but I also need to feel a sort of emotional attachment to a big purchase before I can plunk down the money for it, and this guitar made me feel happy when I had it in my lap. :smile:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

sunshowers said:


> So, this guitar is probably going to be my baby for a few years at least, so I really wanted it to be one that I love. It took me a while to find a guitar whose tone and neck I really like. I know this sounds a little nuts, but I also need to feel a sort of emotional attachment to a big purchase before I can plunk down the money for it, and this guitar made me feel happy when I had it in my lap. :smile:


well, if that's crazy, then gimme a jacket what does up in the back and ready my rubber room, baby!

that's pretty much what it's all about. if that's the guitar you love, go buy it. and like i said, L&M will finance you the rest on the spot, no questions asked.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Sunshowers, 
Good to hear you found a guitar. As for bargaining, have you found the same guitar on-line or through another dealer at a lower price? Anytime you can say that you'll just get it elsewhere helps. I know down here you can get them to eat the sales tax, but I don't remember what your GST, PST, BST rate is now.
Good luck.
-K-


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i know if it was me in your position, id walk up to the counter with the guitar, and id say " look mate, i want this guitar. i dont need a case or any other stuff. i dont need a reciept. ive got cash. look its $300, all i got. can you fix me up?" ive never been to a l&m, but it works where i shop- and those guys know ive got more money in my pocket lol-
if they cant do it at that price, id go with the financing suggestion, or just put the $300 into a layaway. if its the guitar you want, then get it.:smile:


----------

